
#Script Lisp - mythz
https://sharpscript.net/lisp/
======
Qwertystop
I wonder how hard it would be to use this with Unity? Getting a REPL into a
running game is the biggest reason I'm interested in Lisp in games, but engine
options are limited (the one I've tried is LOVE with Fennel, but Fennel is a
bit odd as a Lisp and doesn't actually give you a REPL into a live program
without extra work, and LOVE gives a lot less engine-stuff than Unity).

~~~
1wheel
[http://arcadia-unity.github.io/](http://arcadia-unity.github.io/)

~~~
illgenr
Seconding this. Arcadia is a breeze to get running.

------
tomcam
Have been trying to understand the coolness of this language for a long time,
but never seem to connect with it. This is by far the most practical-looking
example of LISP I have ever seen.

~~~
iLemming
Have you ever tried Clojure? It is an extremely pragmatic language for
building APIs and web apps.

------
jimmcslim
See also Schemy [1].

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/schemy](https://github.com/microsoft/schemy)

~~~
bytelane
Not to be confused with SCE-MI [1].

[1] [https://accellera.org/downloads/standards/sce-
mi](https://accellera.org/downloads/standards/sce-mi)

